# have a question



## the_kid12345 (Oct 10, 2009)

i was wanting to know what kinds of fish for saltwater that eat live fish?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

i think the same rule aplies for saltwater fish as for freshwater: if it fits its food. are you talking fish that need live food as a main part o there food?


----------



## the_kid12345 (Oct 10, 2009)

yes i am talking about their main food


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Lionfish, Anglers, Groupers, etc... but live fish should be QT'd and gut loaded before being fed.


----------



## the_kid12345 (Oct 10, 2009)

gut loaded?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

fed well. so before feeding the feeder, give it good food like beef heart and bloodworms


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

beef heart? blood worms? Not in saltwater no.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

oh lol forgot this is saltwater


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

May I ask why you are asking this the_kid?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm almost afraid of the coming answer


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> I'm almost afraid of the coming answer


lol


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah when I see a signature with a 10 gallon and an 8 gallon tank and his pic is of a goldfish...and hes asking us about what huge saltwater fish eat other fish... it makes me shutter..lol


----------



## the_kid12345 (Oct 10, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> Yeah when I see a signature with a 10 gallon and an 8 gallon tank and his pic is of a goldfish...and hes asking us about what huge saltwater fish eat other fish... it makes me shutter..lol


you know what don't worry about what i have now does not mean that i cant go get other tanks. so just worry about your self tallonebball


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

What he means is that saltwater is a lot of work compared to the freshwater tank. It also costs a lot. You typically need one pound of live rock per gallon and live rock can cost anywhere from $5 to $15 per pound. Add on top of that the $100+ for the protein skimmer (depending on the size), the cost of the salt with each water change, the price of coral and/or anemones, the price of special lighting for corals and anemones, food for the corals, food for the fish, etc. You are looking at a lot of money. 

If you want to get started in saltwater after doing a lot of research, and making sure you have the budget for it, I am sure the people here will be more than happy to help you. Most people don't just jump from having small fish and goldfish, to a large saltwater tank.


----------



## the_kid12345 (Oct 10, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> Yeah when I see a signature with a 10 gallon and an 8 gallon tank and his pic is of a goldfish...and hes asking us about what huge saltwater fish eat other fish... it makes me shutter..lol





bmlbytes said:


> What he means is that saltwater is a lot of work compared to the freshwater tank. It also costs a lot. You typically need one pound of live rock per gallon and live rock can cost anywhere from $5 to $15 per pound. Add on top of that the $100+ for the protein skimmer (depending on the size), the cost of the salt with each water change, the price of coral and/or anemones, the price of special lighting for corals and anemones, food for the corals, food for the fish, etc. You are looking at a lot of money.
> 
> If you want to get started in saltwater after doing a lot of research, and making sure you have the budget for it, I am sure the people here will be more than happy to help you. Most people don't just jump from having small fish and goldfish, to a large saltwater tank.


ok thanks ppl should learn not to judge on what other people have at the moment


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha calm yourself kid lol you dont even know what i meant by my comment so maybe you shouldn't judge me how about that?
BML knows exactly what i meant and its not myself i need to worry about because I know plenty about fish, your the one asking the question so its you i need to worry about.
Maybe you should ask an educated question like "what do i need to keep large saltwater fish" instead of just asking "what saltwater fish eat other fish".
You seem to only have experience with small freshwater tanks and having a large saltwater tank is a huge step up and a big difference. So excuse me if that question makes me shutter because you decided to ask a general broad question instead of doing a little research yourself and asking an educated question.
You wouldn't believe the kinds of questions we get here sometimes.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

OK, enough; play nice, everyone.

Kid, you gotta admit, yours was a wacky question to ask out of the blue like that. People can only wonder what the intent is of someone who would ask it.


----------



## the_kid12345 (Oct 10, 2009)

i know i asked a stupid question i should have something in detail


----------

